# What ammo dose every one use



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

What ammo dose every one use I use lodes e.g 15 mm steel 14mm lead (50cal)12mm lead 44 cal lead and steel and what band set u use with it whether it be for hunting or busting paper


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ammo:
Target - 9.5mm (3/8") steel balls.
'Hunting'- 12mm lead balls.

Bandset:
Target- 180mm X 15mm X .38mm single bands. (Thera-Band black)
'Hunting'- 180mm X 25mm X .63mm single bands (Thera-Band Gold)

Well thats basiclly my set up,
Everyone is different when it comes to prefered bands, i personally prefer light bands over heavy bands as i get consistant accuracy.

But again, it varies from people to people.
I think the most common 'hunting' band sets are Double thera-band gold.
and for target shooting it's either 20-15mm tapered single thera-band gold or 20mm straight cut single thera-band gold


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looped Chinese tubes, 1842.
1/2" or 7/16" steel. I hunt cans and targets but would feel confident using this setup for rabbits and birds.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I use double thera band gold cut 1"x3/4"x9 1/2 " and 1/2" steel on targets and hunting.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

.360 cast lead ball
.440 cast lead ball
.500 cast lead ball
I'm using doubles from Tex Shooter


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

12mm steel for everything.
20mm clay for target shooting.

They come out at about the same weight to try and keep ammo consistent

Double theraband black full butterfly 290x18x26mm
1mm lightweight kangeroo leather pouch.

.... it's a nice fast and powerfull set up that has an easy and accurate draw, also I like the fact that the ammo is large enough to trace its trajectory.

It's taken a lot of experimenting to get there but I've found my final and favorite set up.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Medium bands mostly but also will use heavy band on my wrist rockets. steel bearings I get at Academy smaller one and the larger ones they sell. not sure the sizes. Also the white tracers. Good for hunting







Keeps the cats off my front yard to zing em.scare em off.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I use 11mm .44 cal lead for hunting with double gold theraband tapered 28 x 18 x 165m.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite bands are Chinese 1842 tubes, Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands, and Theraband Tubes (Yellow, Red, and Green)

I use .177, .25, and .375 steel, .304, .363, .429, and .495 lead. I don't hunt, but if I did I would use a double set of tapered 1842 and .495 lead. This combo gives 200+ fps and 20+ lb/ft .


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

for bands i use looped theratube yellow.it costs 30 dollars for 200 ft. so ill probly stick with that for a while.
i use 1/2 inch steel ball bearings.this is the cheapest ammo i can find that is still powerfull and durable.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

just started using 12mm steel today FUN!!!


----------

